# fairy moss issues



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

i've finally identified the moss on my pond as fairy moss its a night mare how can i get rid of it forever?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's very hard to get rid of, although it will hopefully all die off over the winter. You can net it out, but it's bloody hard to get every single piece out. 

We had it in our pond a few years ago (didn't plant it, it just appeared! :roll, we kept it under control by scooping it out with the net and it just didn't appear the next year, so I presumed the winter killed it off and nothing brought it in again.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Winter did it in for us as well(last winter/one before, it has not come back, or at least noticeably back since. A lot of it was removed before hand though so perhaps that added with the cold killed it? im not too sure lol. Winter also did the fish in mind and everything else which was living in there. So if you can remove it and dispose of it and see if the winter kills what else is left.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Winter in Wales killed off your fish? Wow! We're on the frozen north east coast and ours all survived. Is your pond maybe a bit shallower than ours??


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

feorag said:


> Winter in Wales killed off your fish? Wow! We're on the frozen north east coast and ours all survived. Is your pond maybe a bit shallower than ours??


it isn't that deep indeed not sure on how deep it is been there for years as were the fish it was more of a show pond than anything else, most had died previously mind so could have been other causes for the fish, nephew playing with car parts prehaps found a few in the pond but the last few died during the winter lol but yeah was a bad winter for us either last year or year before was stuck in minus temps for ages, it was frozen, snowed on, then frozen over again, couldn't break the ice and doing so would have knocked the fish around a bit too much, it had not frozen all the way through but a good foot, foot and half of the water was frozen as well as the snow on top of it.

EDIT- Also friend of my mothers found a nice frozen fox in her pond so ya was a bad un lol know it was can't remember the exact temps but was cold hah

anyway thats what did the moss in lmao.


----------

